# "Funky" Paint Job?



## jasontatro (Feb 6, 2008)

Greetings all,

As I was assembling my new woodenware this afternoon, I was contemplating what color to paint them. I live in an urban area (Seattle) and these will be a prominent fixture in my backyard. I was thinking it might be nice to add a splash of art to them.

Are there any drawbacks/problems with giving the hives a "funky" paint job, say with lots of multi-colored flower stencils etc? I know this is something that my very artistic wife and son would love to do and the added bonus.....I don't have to paint them!!!!!

Your thoughts?

Jason


----------



## Beacon Woods (Aug 2, 2006)

I think it's a great idea! I just paint mine with whatever primer and exterior paint color I have on hand (this year it was "lily of the valley" green). The stencil idea is cool. Please post a picture when they're done  .


----------



## CapeCod (Feb 13, 2008)

If you choose dark colors and the hive gets full sun all day you could end up with cooked bees.
Choose light colors.
The lighter the colors the easier it will be for the girls to properly ventilate the hive.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Neat idea post some pictures of you creative art work when your done.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Remember the bees (the ones that make honey at least) are all girls, so the artier the better . Seriously, they don't care at all about appearances.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

My wife insists that if we paint any of our hives, they will be either pink or lavender. They are "girls' rooms" after all.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm in Kirkland and we usually choose darker colors for solar gain. Mind you there will be at least five or six days where the hive gets hot due to this but the other days it's a good thing. That said, I just got done painting a mating nuc a beautiful orange and some eight frame crap yellow/orange because that's what was on the "You ordered THAT color?" rack at home depot. Plus they charged me a buck for a gallon so I'll have a bunch of orange nucs.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

my first 3 hives, back when I thought I had time...
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/hives2.jpg


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

HA! That's great! I love the pretty Easter Egg colors! I was debating what color to paint mine. I may just go to Lowes or the Home Depot and check out the "You ordered THAT color?" rack. lol


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

It depends on the neighbors. If you have nosy, irate neighbors you will want to paint them the same color as whatever is behind them....


----------



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

I am also located here in the Seattle area. What it boils down to is you can paint your hives however you want and the bees wont care. Some things to consider . . . If you have multiple hives then the unique patterns will actually help the bees locate their hive and distinguish it from the others. xC0000005 is also dead right when it comes to dark colors. We never get enough sun here to worry about hives getting too hot. The dark colors will absorb the heat and that is a good thing here and will be more of an advantage than a disadvantage. So maybe a dark background with light colored art?

Also I don’t know if you are interested but contact myself, xC0000005, or Chef Isaac here on the forum if you are looking to network with some of the local clubs or beekeepers in the area. Just send any of us a PM and we can get together.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

It gets hot here. Ventilation, especially at the top, is more important than color.


----------



## jasontatro (Feb 6, 2008)

chief said:


> Also I don’t know if you are interested but contact myself, xC0000005, or Chef Isaac here on the forum if you are looking to network with some of the local clubs or beekeepers in the area. Just send any of us a PM and we can get together.


I actually just attended my first PSBA meeting last week, perhaps you were there. Great time and I'm looking forward to a long relationship with the club and members.

Thanks for the info on the paint color. I was thinking light but you've given me cause to reconsider.

Thanks again,

Jason


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm in Battle Ground 2 hours south of you, I painted all my hives dark green, when it gets above 90 degrees 10 times a year, I just crack open the top in the morning, or put a scrap of tin roofing hanging over the sunny side, shades the hive. Makes it a little harder to see from the road


----------



## Budvar (Feb 5, 2008)

I can relate to Scad's comment about irate neighbors. Personally, they so rarely go outside, not sure they will even notice. However, was considering painting them green for the grass and pine tree background, even in our hot dry summers. Hmmm, maybe easter egg light green!


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

*painting hives*

I like to paint my hives different colors. there may be some value to the bees orientation - mostly I think it makes them less intimidating for visitors to the bee yard, and I like the way they look. 

http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j37/Maine_Beekeeper/

-E.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

jasontatro said:


> I actually just attended my first PSBA meeting last week, perhaps you were there. Great time and I'm looking forward to a long relationship with the club and members.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the paint color. I was thinking light but you've given me cause to reconsider.
> 
> ...


 
You can find pictures of myself and ChefIsaac in the photos section (Face to the Name thread). Isaac is the big guy with the shaved head, I'm the scraggly guy in the black leather jacket (which I've worn for over a decade). 

Paint your hives a nice dark brown or blue and ventilate them twice a year. You'll have a lot more problems with moisture than heat.


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

I also would agree on painting the hives darker in western Washington. Another thing on paint, go get the free stuff at the county recycling drop offs. I go to the one in Everett to get all the free paint I want. Now for the disclaimer, you better like brown or blue as those are the primary colors after they mix it all together. There is a table with individual cans of paint colors there also.


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

Maine_Beekeeper said:


> ...mostly I think it makes them less intimidating for visitors to the bee yard


I would have to agree with your comment...particularly with your chosen art work. It's inviting.

Very nice website too...clean, effective, simple layout, easy to read and navigate.

Matt


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Has anyone ever attempted painting hives (decorative painting, not full-surface painting) while the boxes are occupied? I was wondering if the bees would crawl in the wet paint and get stuck.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

I would think that they might, not to mention the fumes!


----------



## Irene S (Feb 7, 2008)

Maine_Beekeeper said:


> I like to paint my hives different colors. there may be some value to the bees orientation - mostly I think it makes them less intimidating for visitors to the bee yard, and I like the way they look.
> 
> http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j37/Maine_Beekeeper/
> 
> -E.


those are STUNNING! How wonderful...!!! 

I'm inspired.


----------



## Joshua2639 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have an extra five gallon bucket of a chocolate brown from a recent job. So if I understand this post right it would be ok to use? I use a propped top entrance. Would that be enough for the extra ventilation on those 1 or 2 hot days we get a year up here in MN?


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

I grew up in Minnesota just south of you. I would paint the hives a lighter color in your climate. The darker paint for Western Washington works better for us because it very seldom gets above 85F in the summer. Also the humidity here is much less then you have in MN. Scott


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments on the painting. 
Painting is fun and also it helps me keep track of the age of the equipment - I change up the color schemes each year.

I have to say, Beekeepers and others all comment favorably on the paint jobs. 
It makes the bees seem like "yard art" or maybe at least a little more like pets than colonies of tens of thousands of stinging insects.

This is particularly important for me since I live in the city.


----------



## Joshua2639 (Apr 2, 2006)

seldom gets above 85 in WA? What are your winters like? I have no idea why I still live in Minne. Thanks for the tip. I will stick with good old white.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Most of mine are dark forest green in Texas. No problems at all with a top vent.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

< painting hives with bees in them >

I paint my hives every year with the bees in them, just pick a cold clear day in the winter. At about 4 pm and 35 degrees, I paint them quick with a 4 inch roller, just stay clear of the seem between the boxes they will stick together bad.


----------



## Irene S (Feb 7, 2008)

color wise.. it's going to be whatever I have in the barn, bought from a yard sale late last year CHEAP. Right now that includes Bo Peep Blue, Pigtail Pink, Rubber Duckie Yellow, Jelly Bean Green and Glow in the Dark Green (yes they're outdoor laytex, and yes those are the names of the colors!)

the price was right and I KNEW there was a reason I bought them (of course, I just didn't know the reason at the time...!!  )


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm trying to picture a night scene of a bee yard with "glow in the dark Green" paint...!  Pale green hives with lots of somebody's inside them. (See who's old enough to get that comment!...)


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Hobie said:


> I'm trying to picture a night scene of a bee yard with "glow in the dark Green" paint...!  Pale green hives with lots of somebody's inside them. (See who's old enough to get that comment!...)


"Ma, is the Radium blooming? Them hives is glowing again."


----------



## Jim Williamson (Feb 16, 2006)

We paint ours up real pretty ... family full of artists. Bees don't seem to mind.

http://www.brendansbees.com/images/Yard1_060508.jpg


----------



## Irene S (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim Williamson said:


> We paint ours up real pretty ... family full of artists. Bees don't seem to mind.
> 
> http://www.brendansbees.com/images/Yard1_060508.jpg


 

omg those are adorable!! I LOVE IT!


----------

